# Transport LA/MS/AL/GA/SC/NC 1 black lab to forever home



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

This transport is being coordinated by a very good rescue friend of mine. She is trying to get a young black lab to his furever home in NC. If you can help please contact Kathy at the email listed below. I realize he is not a GOLDEN but he needs a ride none the less. 
Thanks fellow GRF's
Kathi


Kathy Smola 

email at [email protected]




GAS MONEY IS AVAILABLE - WE HAVE SOME LONG LEGS HERE AND I WILL NEED SOME SERIOUS CROSSPOSTING HELP IN THE SC/NC AREAS - THIS IS NOT ONE OF MY REGULAR ROUTES. PLEASE HELP ME GET THIS BOY TO HIS FOREVER HOME!! 

I WILL CONSIDER ALL OFFERS - EVEN IF YOU CAN'T DO A FULL LEG - PLEASE MAKE OFFERS! 

**if you know of another transport where I can combine - please let me know who the coordinator is - I try to utilize driver's time & gas efficiently! 

Crossposting is greatly appreciated – please do NOT post on Craigslist!!! 

The most updated version of this run sheet can be viewed at:

http://docs.google.com/View?id=dhkd2h9q_847f9j4b2cx 



*** Passenger info at bottom of run sheet

All legs are F-L-E-X-I-B-L-E !!!! If you have a better routing suggestion – please let me know!!! If you can only do a PARTIAL leg – please offer and I will see if I can accommodate it! 

Please email me directly DO NOT respond to the Yahoo groups list or I will not see your offer to help! I respond to all offers - if you do not hear back from me at a max of 24 hours - please send again or call.

If you would like to volunteer only as BACKUP if that leg does not fill please indicate clearly on the email that you are volunteering only for BACKUP. We also appreciate an offer for BACKUP if a leg is filled should an emergency occur.

Please return with the following information to: 
Kathy Smola @ [email protected] ( @ Fastmail . fm ) or 216-906-7273 After 5:00 only!!
**EMAIL PREFERRED AS I WORK FULL-TIME

Name: 
Email: 
Address:
Home City/State: 
Home Phone: 
Cell Phone: 
Vehicle Description: 
License Plate: 
Emergency Contact: (Name and phone number) 
Description: (Height and hair) 
References: (Vet, rescue, adoption, personal, previous transport, etc.)
Preferred meeting Place: 
Would you be willing to add an additional dog/pup/cat/ kitten if requested to combine with another transport? If yes, how many and what sizes?
==========================================================================================================================================================
Transport Coordinator:
Kathy Smola
[email protected] 
216-906-7273

Saturday Oct 22:
Leg 1 – Crowley, LA to Baton Rouge, LA (I-10)
80 miles – 1h 30 min
8:00 am – 9:30 am (CST)
Filled by sender – thanks Cindy!

Leg 2 – Baton Rouge, LA to Slidell, LA (I-12)
89 miles – 1h 30 min
9:40 am – 11:10 am (CST)
NEEDED!

Leg 3 – Slidell, LA to Biloxi, MS (I-10)
62 miles – 1h 5 min
11:20 am – 12:25 pm (CST)
NEEDED!

Leg 4 – Biloxi, MS to Mobile, AL (I-10)
63 miles – 1h 5 min
12:35 pm – 1:40 pm (CST)
NEEDED!

Leg 5 – Mobile, AL to Evergreen, AL (I-65)
93 miles – 1h 30 min
1:50 pm – 2:20 pm (CST)
NEEDED!

Leg 6 – Evergreen, AL to Montgomery, AL (I-65)
78 miles – 1h 15 min
2:20 pm – 3:45 pm (CST)
NEEDED!

Leg 7 – Montgomery, AL to Opelika, AL (I-85)
61 miles – 1h 0 min
3:55 pm – 4:55 pm (CST)
NEEDED!

Leg 8 – Opelika, AL to Atlanta, GA (I-85)
102 miles – 1h 40 min
5:05 pm – 6:45 pm (CST)
6:05 pm – 7:45 pm (Changes to EST this leg)
NEEDED!

**OVERNIGHT NEEDED IN ATLANTA AREA**

Leg 9 – Atlanta, GA to Crawfordville, GA (I-20)
93 miles – 1h 45 min
8:00 am – 9:45 am
NEEDED!

Leg 10 – Crawfordville, GA to Augusta, GA (I-20)
58 miles – 1h 0 min
9:55 am – 10:55 am
NEEDED!

Leg 11 – Augusta, GA to Columbia, SC (I-20)
73 miles – 1h 20 min
11:05 am – 12:25 pm
NEEDED!

Leg 12 – Columbia, SC to Florence, SC (I-20)
80 miles – 1h 25 min
12:35 pm – 2:00 pm
NEEDED!

Leg 13 – Florence, SC to Lumberton, NC (I-95)
57 miles – 1h 0 min
2:10 pm – 3:10 pm
NEEDED!

Leg 14 - Lumberton, NC to Atkinson, NC
63 miles – 1h 20 min
3:20 pm – 4:40 pm
Filled by adopter!
====================================================================================
Sending Shelter/Rescue/Owner Surrender:
Animal Aid for Vermilion Area 
Crowley, LA 70526
[email protected] 
Cell: 337-247-2562
Animal Aid of Vermilion Area

Receiving Adopter: (Fully screened/approved/home visit completed)
Mike Milazzo
Atkinson, NC 
(info to be given to drivers)

Passenger Name: Jimmy
Breed: Black Lab
Age: 10 months
Gender: male
Size/Weight: 
Neutered: yes
General temperament: big sweet puppy!
Any Special Needs: None
Items Provided: Vet records, Health Certificate, leash & collar (MUST HAVE HEALTH CERTIFICATE TO CROSS STATE LINES – THIS IS NON-NEGOTIABLE)
Crate: Optional – not provided
Reason for transport: shelter to approved adopter
Vaccines: UTD (must be UTD)
================================================================================================================================================

In it for the dogs,
Kathy Smola
OTRA Co-Mod for Ohio
OTRA Verified Transport Coordinator
Transport Coordinator for White Paws German Shepherd Rescue
White Paws German Shepherd Rescue, Wisconsin
Helping Dogs with People Problems!

Mom to 3 rescue kitties
Maddie, Sebastien & Caleb
Proud "Failed Foster" to Joe Black, Henry J. Weezer, & Jimmy "Crack Corn"
Beloved Pepper Waiting at the Bridge ~ 1991-2007
=^..^=

For every animal that dies in a shelter, there is a HUMAN somewhere RESPONSIBLE for its death. 

The top ten reasons to spay & neuter were killed in a shelter's gas chamber this morning. 
*** Altering BEFORE adoption is the only way to ALTER THE FUTURE ***

Do rescue right or don't do it at all - too many innocent lives die as it is - your ego and drama have no business here! ~ K.Smola


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Pushing back to the top, please send this around if it is not in your area. I cannot stress enough the power of transport, an hour or so out of your weekend can make such an impact in the life of a dog. Contact for this one is [email protected]
Kathy Smola, the transport coord is a great friend of mine and who knows, one day you may need a transport to bring a dog to you. It is an amazing network.
Kathi


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I would offer, mine is already filled. I had Cindy's email already  Hope the others get filled up!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Sent an email, I can help if they tweak the Georgia legs. I'm always amazed at the folks who can organize the logistics on these long transports.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Sheetss, Hope Kathy can fill this and get the dog to his new owner.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Last Leg*

Still need a driver for this leg. Anybody with Alabama connections? 

Leg 7 – Montgomery, AL to Opelika, AL (I-85)
61 miles – 1h 0 min
3:55 pm – 4:55 pm (CST)
NEEDED!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

I am emlg. you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi has saved SO MANY LIVES by driving in transports!!
She is to be admired!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like all legs got filled...great folks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

Did this get filled?


----------

